# How to turn an old netbook into a NAS drive



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.techradar.com/news/netwo...old-netbook-into-a-nas-drive-670757?artc_pg=1

.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Very interesting. I'm using UNR on my Dell Mini, but is there any such thing as an "Old" Netbook?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Hughv said:


> Very interesting. I'm using UNR on my Dell Mini, but is there any such thing as an "Old" Netbook?


Same thought went through my brain when I read that article, I guess it depends on your income how fast things become "old"

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Of course, I can buy the D-Link DNS-321 for $89 currently, and it's a purpose-build NAS with gigabit ports and RAID capability. It also consumes 6 watts when hibernating, and only 18 watts with two disks running. Does RAID-1 or JBOD modes for disk organization.


----------

